

Posmetrics (YC W13) launches to help businesses collect better customer feedback - mlutsky1231
http://blog.ycombinator.com/posmetrics-yc-w13-launches-ipad-based-customer-feedback-solution-for-brick-and-mortar-businesses

======
kapilkale
This looks cool. Is it meant to on a dedicated iPad or in a Square-type POS
flow?

Side note: NPS questions should be on a 10 point scale, and the actual NPS
should be the % of promoters - % of detractors instead of a straight average.

~~~
eschluntz
It's meant to run on a dedicated iPad in a business. Yes, we calculate NPS
from those questions as well as the average response, and use the NPS as the
primary metric to compare between locations and track satisfaction over time.

